# Oil light flashing/beeping after oil change?



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

I had my oil changed yesterday, and I've since driven about 100 miles and the oil light started flashing just a bit ago. I don't have a manual so I'm not sure what it means. Too much oil? Not enough? It's raining cats and dogs so I can't check the dipstick right away. I know they put 4 quarts to refill it.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Not enough oil you need at least 5.5 quarts.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

Remember the oil light is not an indicator of low or high oil level, it is an oil pressure indicator. Low oil level can cause low pressure though.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

is it safe to drive the ~40 miles to the mechanic to top it off, or should I go buy my own oil?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I would personally get some VW approved oil near by where you are and call the shop and let them know what's going on and verify they only put 4 quarts in.:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

added two more quarts to it for a total of 6 now. oil light went away. taking it back to the mechanic tonight after work for him to inspect/reimburse me for the oil i had to buy :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Just curious you have 2600 posts, and you dont change your own oil, or know specs on said car??:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Just curious you have 2600 posts, and you dont change your own oil, or know specs on said car??:banghead::banghead:


 well dang, I must have missed that memo informing everyone that post count ties directly to car knowledge. that should come in handy in the future when I need to map my own turbo flow rates or even just rerun my fog light harness :laugh: 

I make enough money that paying someone to get dirty is worth it to me, and really never needed to know how much oil it takes. I also don't change electrical sockets at home or dig ditches for new sewer pipes. I'll be sure to study all of my car's specs for future tests from knowledgeable car folks like yourself. wouldn't want to disappoint my post count


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

This is why I have reduced myself to trolling LOL


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

vwluger22 said:


> Not enough oil you need at least 5.5 quarts.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Really, 5.5..just dbl checked my book.. 6.3... 5.5 barely gets me to minimum mark...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

if your "mechanic" only filled it to 4qts...and DIDN"T check it was low...well not even on the dipstick...FIND A NEW SHOP ASAP. :banghead:

get oil, top it off before you drive it more.
oil light and flashing is bad, low oil pressure which can lead to bearing issues but the more common issue is timing chain tnesioners losing pressure and BAM ....issues.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

There is no justification for stupidity.

Checking the oil level is easy and extremely basic.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

and if you pay someone to do it...and they don't...:banghead: its even worse.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

phrog23 said:


> Really, 5.5..just dbl checked my book.. 6.3... 5.5 barely gets me to minimum mark...


Mine says 5.8 qt and 5.5 L with a filter ...... 



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> and if you pay someone to do it...and they don't...:banghead: its even worse.


:laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Pimpalicious316 said:


> well dang, I must have missed that memo informing everyone that post count ties directly to car knowledge. that should come in handy in the future when I need to map my own turbo flow rates or even just rerun my fog light harness :laugh:
> 
> I make enough money that paying someone to get dirty is worth it to me, and really never needed to know how much oil it takes. I also don't change electrical sockets at home or dig ditches for new sewer pipes. I'll be sure to study all of my car's specs for future tests from knowledgeable car folks like yourself. wouldn't want to disappoint my post count


Best damn reply I have seen here in a while. Respect to you sir. :beer:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Pimpalicious316 said:


> well dang, I must have missed that memo informing everyone that post count ties directly to car knowledge. that should come in handy in the future when I need to map my own turbo flow rates or even just rerun my fog light harness :laugh:
> 
> I make enough money that paying someone to get dirty is worth it to me, and really never needed to know how much oil it takes. I also don't change electrical sockets at home or dig ditches for new sewer pipes. I'll be sure to study all of my car's specs for future tests from knowledgeable car folks like yourself. wouldn't want to disappoint my post count


Maybe I use Vortex for the wrong things? Any one want to play black ops, or we could skype and talk about kittens?


----------

